# Finally got some tunes!!



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

I didn't think I would like all the stuff on the front rack but I'm kinda diggin it now. Can't wait to try them out at hilarosa this weekend


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

What amp did you go with


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

brute2215 said:


> I didn't think I would like all the stuff on the front rack but I'm kinda diggin it now. Can't wait to try them out at hilarosa this weekend
> 
> Atv audio tubes - YouTube


Same reason I didn't but once I did I love it.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I like it, i got my speakers, but thats as far as ive gotten with mine lol


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Boss cx150. It's tight but it works


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok I know what amp you got I used to have one of them long time ago....


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Ima be at the hillarosa too on Saturday


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

I think it's gonna be a pretty big turnout


----------

